# Best Quality non-glass scope lens



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

I know its not on your list but Down Range Optics has a good non glass lens


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

+1000 for Down Range Optics. Been shooting their stuff for several years now on the pro circuit wouldn't swap them for anything.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

baller said:


> +1000 for Down Range Optics. Been shooting their stuff for several years now on the pro circuit wouldn't swap them for anything.


What makes this lens better? thanks


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

bullsi said:


> What makes this lens better? thanks


Compared to other poly lenses and even some good glass lenses I’ve experienced super good clarity, light and color transmission and little to no distortion. Couple the performance I’ve seen with the price and you can’t beat it.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks, baller. Any other opinions out there?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

over the years have used several of 406 Optics lens & all were very nice & clear lens.


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

I was shooting the shrewd ir perfectum and my buddy had the x focus 365. It was close in clarity. But I gave the edge to the x focus......and for less $$

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## ziemerjp (Sep 24, 2021)

i just ordered 8x DRO, pretty excited!


----------



## bowitup30 (Aug 30, 2021)

I been wanting to pull the trigger on an 8x lens. Been running a 6x, but have been wandering if an 8 would be to much. The 6 is nice. I don’t have a lot of pin movement like some say they get. I run a black dot that is just slightly smaller than the gold on a Vegas. Draw length is only 27.5” , so I should be ok. Have you ever actually tried the 8x?


----------



## bowitup30 (Aug 30, 2021)

I been wanting to pull the trigger on an 8x lens. Been running a 6x, but have been wandering if an 8 would be to much. The 6 is nice. I don’t have a lot of pin movement like some say they get. I run a black dot that is just slightly smaller than the gold on a Vegas. Draw length is only 27.5” , so I should be ok. Have you ever actually tried the 8x


----------



## the.pabst (Nov 6, 2014)

Lenses, one my favorite topics.
I tried und used Brians custom lenses (3 lenses), Viper Lenses (1 lens) , FV IR Perfectium (3 lenses), Zeiss glas lens (1 lens) and Down range optics - DRO define (3 lenses)
The winner is..... DRO define all day. Very close is brians custom lens.
DRO has the sharper and more cristal clear image, Brians has slightly better coating. IR Perfectium was useless because of its really bad distortions.
DRO and Brians have way better customer service with mostly same day or next day delivery. Tried to get a X-focus lens in special diameter but for any reason it was not possible to make a deal...


----------



## ziemerjp (Sep 24, 2021)

bowitup30 said:


> I been wanting to pull the trigger on an 8x lens. Been running a 6x, but have been wandering if an 8 would be to much. The 6 is nice. I don’t have a lot of pin movement like some say they get. I run a black dot that is just slightly smaller than the gold on a Vegas. Draw length is only 27.5” , so I should be ok. Have you ever actually tried the 8x?


i’ll let you know how it goes, i also use a dot and cover up just the 10 on vegas and x on blue & white


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

baller said:


> +1000 for Down Range Optics. Been shooting their stuff for several years now on the pro circuit wouldn't swap them for anything.


I am leaning in this direction.🏹


----------



## ziemerjp (Sep 24, 2021)

so far so good with the 8x, it’s way closer, so you see more movement and have to keep relaxed. i have shot my best scores yet with it so must mean it was a good move, or it’s still the honeymoon phase.


----------



## ziemerjp (Sep 24, 2021)

8x is still doing great, down range optics is a great lens and great value! i would suggest it for anyone shooting indoor spots


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

Down Range Optics is worth looking into, any other suggestions?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bullsi said:


> Which of the following is the best and why?
> Brian's Custom Lens
> 406 Optics
> X-Focus
> Optix 300


I have lenses from both Brian and Feather Vision - both good and then each have what is said to have different quality coating available - Feather Vision for sure.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

What is the Promo code for Down Range Optics?


----------



## MaryBrooks (11 mo ago)

SonnyThomas said:


> I have lenses from both Brian and Feather Vision - both good and then each have what is said to have different quality coating available - Feather Vision for sure.


Thank you for your answer. I want to buy a scope lens and because of this, I am gathering information online. I don't have much knowledge about scope lenses and I am so happy, I have found this post. I have also found this website in which I have found so many ideas but I am so confused. That is why I am searching for a professional online who can give me ideas for buying scope lenses..


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

* still looking for a 3-D lens. Wondering if a 5x is that much stronger than my 4. Nothing to compare them too.*


----------



## Abstrakt (9 mo ago)

I have used optix 300. Solid product


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*Just installed my 5x by DRO, looking good. Need to test it in the woods and **overcast days. thanks
everyone for their input.*


----------

